# Mucousy/pink discharge at 31 weeks, worried



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

I went in Friday because I was bleeding. A gush at first, followed by spotting for two days. Ultrasound showed everything was fine, they did not do an internal. Since last night I've been having thick, mucousy discharge that is tinged yellow but does not smell bad, just like strong pregnancy discharge, and now it is tinged pink. I've also been feeling kind of crampy, which could be caused by the UTI I was diagnosed with yesterday by my family doc, but I haven't had any other symptoms of it. I'm worried that I'm losing my mucous plug. I really don't think it is an infection. I've lost my mucous plug in the days before labor began in my other two pregnancies (both were term), and this is exactly what it was like.

I'm not sure what to do. My ob isn't in her office today. Should I wait until tomorrow and get a regular appointment with her or should I go to the birth center at the hospital and have them check me out? I don't want to call and page a doc I've never seen before. I'm also a bit worried about calling too much attention to myself if nothing is wrong. I'm striving for an intervention-free third trimester as possible as my first two were a complicated mess with hyperemesis.

Any advice or encouragement is appreciated.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

This sounds really scary!

If it were me - and I didn't have a very intervention-filled pregnancy with my first, so I don't have the perspective on that that you do - I would go to the birth center for an exam. If there is a possibility of preterm labor getting started here, you may be able to get treated now. Later, it might be more difficult.

Even if you're totally fine, which might very well be true - having the peace of mind will do you good. I don't think that drawing attention to a possible problem will automatically track you for lots of intervention down the road.

Good luck! You're in my thoughts.


----------



## hvl25 (Jan 28, 2003)

, mucousy discharge that is tinged yellow but does not smell bad, just like strong pregnancy discharge, and now it is tinged pink. I've also been feeling kind of crampy, Any advice or encouragement is appreciated. [/B][/QUOTE]

GO IN!!! This is the exact same thing that happened with my second pregnancy at 30 weeks and I was in preterm labor. My cervix was soft and fingertip dilated when I went in. I was having ctx but could not feel them. They got it to stop and I ended up being induced at 39 weeks due to high bp. Good Luck and keep us posted, but please go in and at least be checked.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

it's been a couple hours...did you go in?

Good thing is that if it is your mucus plug it can regenerate! I lost mine at about 32 weeks with ds and lost it again at 37 weeks.

I hope everything is going ok.


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

Thanks for the responses. I was able to get in touch with my ob through her nurse and they left it up to me whether or not to go in since I wasn't having contractions, but I was obviously concerned. I'm going into her office tomorrow afternoon. I haven't had anymore gloopy discharge and only the tiniest bit of pink when I wipe, so I'm hoping this was just a false alarm. A friend told me she lost her mucuos plug at 33 weeks with each of her three and went to 39 weeks each time, so I'm not as worried.

Thanks again for the reassuring words and suggestions. It felt really good to know that I wasn't overreacting.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

By chance, had you had intercourse before this started? Sometimes, around 30 weeks, the cervix is so vascular that small capillaries can break and you can bleed quite a bit. I've had this happen with clients and in fact it happened to me twice during my own pregnancy.


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

I wish I'd had sex! It has been so long I'm embarrassed to try and remember when the last time was!

I'm prepared for the bleeding after sex. It happens to some degree pretty much every time I have sex while I am pregnant, at least these last two times. I saw not a single drop of blood out of place in my first pregnancy, but this one there has been much blood, all unexplained and not concerning to my ob/midwives. I bled almost like a period around the time my period was due. Does anyone know if bleeding is more common in subsequent pregnancies than in first pregnancies?


----------



## marbles (Nov 23, 2002)

Mothra

Glad you feel better...your post came at a good time...the last 2 times Dh and I have had sex, I have bleed right after...I'm a little freaked out because just like you, I never had spotting after sex in my last 2 pregnancies. I am wondering if it's normal or if it means something like previa? of a polyp in there?

Pamamidwife what do you think?

Anyone else had similar experience with spotting after intercourse?

Mothra sorry to butt in on your post!


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Marbles, it's probably just the bumping of your cervix during sex. It could be a cervical polyp, but there's not much to do about those anyway (they usually fall off during labor and dilation).

You could try various positions that reduce the amount of depth.


----------



## marbles (Nov 23, 2002)

Thanks pam* I feel better now. I will have an in-DEPTH conversation with dh tonight about your idea:LOL


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

LOL!


----------

